# Tell me about this bow...



## turtlebug (Jul 9, 2008)

I REALLY wanted this bow, but with one bid of $500, I knew I was outmatched. I couldn't do it with trying to save up for my custom, so I'll just keep the pics I swiped and maybe one day I'll get my hands on it.

Anyway, 

TEXTOX CALEDONIAN 
By George Birnie
35@28 66"


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 9, 2008)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, or something close to that.  Not my cup of tea, but unique.  Sorry you were out bid.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 9, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, or something close to that.  Not my cup of tea, but unique.  Sorry you were out bid.



Funny, Mr. T-Bug said something like that. Actually, his words were "downright ugly".  

Apex, I didn't even get to bid on it.  The winner threw that $500 bid up and I swiped the pictures before they were gone so hopefully I could find another one someday.

If the limbs ever broke, we could play checkers on it!


----------



## hevishot (Jul 9, 2008)

beauty is definately in the eye of the beholder....that is one UGLY bow!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think that's a Purina bow.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 9, 2008)

That's one of those questions you lie about.

TB to Mr. TB: "Honey does that bow make me look fat?"

Mr. TB to TB: "No Sweetie you and that bow look terrific."

Mr. TB to himself: "That's the ugliest bow I've ever seen and it makes you look like a 1960-70's Buick Electra Duce and a Quarter!"

Mr. TB has something to learn from us old guys.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 9, 2008)

George Birnie  was a scotish boyer that moved to the US and worked for severl of the major bow manufacturers.

In my opinionthe seller messed up by posting a buy it now at $500.00.  Lots of collectors around the country are kicking themselves for missing out on this one.  I woUld not be surprised if it had just gone as a pure highest bidder auction that it would have well broken the $1500 mark... possibly more.

Oh well, ya snooze ya loose.

Almost as purty as a 62" 36# rosewood and curley maple Pro Medalist.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 9, 2008)

PAPALAPIN said:


> George Birnie  was a scotish boyer that moved to the US and worked for severl of the major bow manufacturers.
> 
> In my opinionthe seller messed up by posting a buy it now at $500.00.  Lots of collectors around the country are kicking themselves for missing out on this one.  I woUld not be surprised if it had just gone as a pure highest bidder auction that it would have well broken the $1500 mark... possibly more.
> 
> ...




See! I do have good taste!   

Okay, well maybe just really expensive taste?  

Seriously though, Jack how often do you see one of those for sale?  I eyeballed that thing and wanted it so bad I could taste it (tasted like toothpicks ). That was one bow that I nearly cried over losing.   Would love to get my hands on one like it or something that Mr. Birnie created that's just as intricate and detailed.  Beautiful work and a wonderful imagination to do that with a bow!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 9, 2008)

Still an ugly bow. Kinda like some of the stuff on "Antique's Roadshow" - valuable but ugly.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 9, 2008)

I am afraid if I had that thing and took it hunting, I would look at it while I was up in a tree and get so dizzy I would fall out and kill my self.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 9, 2008)

TB as I said before in another post, You've got the worst case of traditional bowitis of anybody I've ever seen. Hope Mr. TB has deep pockets!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 9, 2008)

*Collectible Bows.*

True Bernie bows are really rare.  My understanding isthat there are only 5 made like the one that just sold on ebay.  

He was responsible forthe designs of many models from Pearson, eddings and a couple of other major brands, but bows he made himself are rare.   He was truely a master bowyer, but he did not make that many himself.

In my opinion, the bow you saw on ebay has purely collectors value.  It is not something you would drag in the field for hunting, naturally because it was a realy target bow. The guy that sold it (elk18) is a long time collector.  You see many of his collectibles on ebay.  I am really surprised that he let it go that cheap.

Now forthe practical side of it.  There are many bows out there in private collections that are very unique and rare.  This was just one of them.  If you jumped and bought one everytime somehing liek this poped up, you would be filing chapter 11 in no time.  

I have a few bow that I "had to have" got into the auction frenzie and won them by paying more than I should have.  Are they worth it.  I always sayt hey are worth what someone will pay.  I paid, ans someone s=else drove the bid up, so they musthave been worth it.  The question is, "will I ever be able to get my money back on them?"  Probably not.  Not unless I get luckey and hwen I do go to sell them there are two guys bidding that really want them bad.  I bough many of hem a few years back when the economy was good and money was not so tight.  The old recurve market kinda goes with the economy.  Right now the economy ain't so good, so the recurve market ain't so good.   Three years ago the 62" Hoyt 5PM may have gone for as high as $400.00.  Right now is the time to be buying bows.  Prices are down.   "IF" the economy ever gets better, then you start selling off what you can live without.

Let's see Bug's track record to date:

Unknown takedown.
Bear Grizzley
Black Widow
Howatt Diablo 
Howatt Hi-Speed
Pink Genisis Wheelie bow.
Hoyt 5PM
and a custom she has on order.

Did I miss any?

Not to mention my Black Widow and Howatt Monterey that she has been hoarding on loan.

To the best of my knowledge se has been at it for about 6 months.  Where do you think she will be in 10 years.

Poor Jerome  

Don't be too quick to rent out that other 1/3 of the doghouse.  You might be needing it yo'se'f


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jul 9, 2008)

that thing is UGLY


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 9, 2008)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Unknown takedown.
> Bear Grizzley
> Black Widow
> Howatt Diablo
> ...



I can explain! 

The pink Genesis belongs to Abbey.
The 70" Hoyt PM courtesy of Cape Buffalo.
The Hoyt 5PM is your fault.
You forgot the Kodiak Magnum
That's TWO (2) High Speeds sir! 

I'll have to take inventory to check and make sure I didn't miss any!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 9, 2008)

OK I missed by two


----------

